# Leah - at Rob's and at home



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes, I am still alive, LOL. Took me a long time to get to the photos. Little things like working to earn money for dog chow and exhaustion got in the way.

I took off at 7am on less than three hours sleep, because we were worried about the weather. It is by Mapquest, about 140 miles. With a couple of stops we made it in 2 1/2 hours thanks to rather decent weather. Hit the grocery stores, Dunkin Donuts for food (I left without breakfast to try and beat the snow), then off to Rob's to pickup Leah.

Rob tried to give away my dog. I know it was my dog, because I don't think he could give away that big doofus, Oakly : We had a wonderful, if short visit, with an eye out the window on the weather. Sure enough, soon as we left, the heavens opened and by the time we crossed the border there was less than 20 ft. visibility. That lasted for 60 miles. I dropped off my cousin, then had 50 miles of blowing snow and high winds, and the last 30 miles were packed snow and high winds. I had to have my hands surgically removed from the steering wheel.

Leah is NOT happy about the snow. She fusses with her feet and shakes when the snow gets on her. And we've had freezing rain/snow since I got home. Right now she needs several days of food, sleep and nothing else, but then we're going to go look for some dog boots in town. That might help her adjust. She's not going to pee and it's been nearly 11 hours. I'm sure the cold ground/snow has something to do with it. 

She had some chow, although grudgingly. The cat food can I opened was much more interesting. And she had a cookie, although seemed not to know what to do with it at first. She's also had a nose through her treasure trove of toys, some I brought with me, some inherited from Chessie, and some that came via the wonderful people who brought her north (thank you!). Then we both had a badly needed nap.

Pictures to follow if I can figureout how to put text and photos in one message.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

I can't figure out how to put text under each photo, lol. So you will recognize Rob with Oakly and Leah. Then the next one with the person on the right would be me with Rob, Oakly and Leah. Then the one in the car is Leah saying "Get a move on" as we said goodbye.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh fooey I wish I could separate these. These are Leah's first pictures at home, enjoying a duty-free cookie, and napping on the floor.


----------



## dmfla (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm so glad she made it there safe and sound, she looks like she is lovin life.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

awwww, makes me want to cry!! a happy cry!!! I'm so happy for you all. Lea..... I hope you enjoy your new life and new mommy. 

Debbie & mason


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Glad you awoke from you long winters nap!  You deserved it after driving that long in the snow. That really can jar your nerves and boggle your eyeballs. It could be the snow that is baffling Lea on peeing. Here at my house there were a couple of patches of grass that she chose to pee and poop on. She also chose to poop on the pavement during our walk this morning rather than on the snow so maybe you could tramp down some snow and spread sand or kitty litter to give her a place to potty till the snow goes in July. 

Looking forward to the pictures of Lea in her forever home. (As is half the forum) : Great meeting you guys today.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Aww, finally home, great pictures








​Fuzzy Butt's​


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

And lastly, the princess herself, in full "regalia", then un-tiared for a nap. Again.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Whoops. You snuck the pictures while I was typing the above. : She looks like she is making herself at home, her forever home. I'm sure you two will have many happy days together.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

****, you did it again. : The tiara is the perfect touch as this girl is a princess to be waited upon.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

She is so beautiful. This is like a fairytale.


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

aaaaaaaaaaaawwwwww she looks so hhappy in her new home.. and that tiara does fit her well


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

HuntersMomma said:


> .. and that tiara does fit her well


Nothing less would do for this well traveled princess.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Love the tiara!! LOL!! Great pictures and I'm so glad you are both home safe! 

I wouldn't want to go on snow either!  Good luck with that!


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

Love the pictures so thanks for sharing 
Being from Ontario, I know all about the snow and prying your hands off the steering wheel!!! lol
Just out of curiosity, how did things go when you got to the border?? 
Did they have many questions for you?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh what great pictures you have. I love the tiara. Thank goodness you were able to get home safe and sound. I havent ever driven in snow but driving in sheets of rain and wind are enough to do me in. I sould also see if you can get some of that ouside carpet and see if she will go potty on that. Just lay it on top of the snow.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

She is now OFFICALLY the QUEEN of the couch!! What a cutie....I'm glad you were able to get her safely to your house...and the most important thing is...EVERYONE is safe and no one got hurt with the weather! Nice job everyone...BRAVO!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh, I am so happy for you both. However, like Lea, I am a warm weather gal...... it may take a while to adjust to what you all take for granted. As my grandmother used to say, that warm weather thins out your blood !!!! LOL Give our princess a hug and scratch from her Dallas fans.

Dallas Betty


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Well the border thing was a hoot. Here we were worried about the dog, and they couldn't have cared less about her. It was all "what did you buy and where". The funny part was finding out what we could bring back for just a couple of hours.

You can have all the groceries you want, but if you buy taxable grocery store stuff, i.e. toilet paper, etc. (yes, I go to the U.S. just to squeeze the Charmin'), they will charge the 13% GST at the border. Okay, none of that.

I wanted a turkey. Well, you can buy only one due to some trade agreement. But you can buy as many turkey parts as you want! I bought three half turkeys all the left side, so they couldn't claim it was a whole turkey, lol.

Oh yes, and you can only have 42 lbs. of meat (geez, what am I, an obligate carnivore?), and $20 worth of dairy products. The guy asked none of that.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Fantastic!! What a lucky girl and you as well for adopting such a beautiful "princess". Congrats to you all. Made my day!!!

PS....Hi Rob! Oakley is looking pretty sharp! Is he modeling? GQ? Quite a handsome fellow you have there! Buddy sends his best.

Victoria and Buddy


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Oh, my! What great pics!! She looks like she's been wearing a tiara all her life!! 

I'm so sorry you had to drive in that storm. I *hate* driving in the snow, esp. when it's blowing and swirling hard. Makes you dizzy! I'm glad you finally made it in one piece (well, not the turkey!!)

It's funny, her not peeing on snow. It's sort of like my sis-in-law's dog, only opposite. He was a wee pup in a snowy winter and learned to go on snow and we pretty much had snow until March. (Can't believe that was actually NJ only 3 years ago!). So when the snow started to thaw, he would only pee and poop on the remaining snow piles!! Well, she can't hold it forever!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

mybuddy said:


> Fantastic!! What a lucky girl and you as well for adopting such a beautiful "princess". Congrats to you all. Made my day!!!
> 
> PS....Hi Rob! Oakley is looking pretty sharp! Is he modeling? GQ? Quite a handsome fellow you have there! Buddy sends his best.
> 
> Victoria and Buddy


No big modeling contracts yet but I know I'm going to have to answer a lot of questions about the "Golden - Free to Good Home" sign that was in front of my house today. :


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> No big modeling contracts yet


Waddya mean no modeling contracts?? He's got his handsome face in a magazine sold in Petsmarts and Petcos everywhere!!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

"Pack down the snow" Rob? You jest. Right now when we go out, we're wading in about a foot of sugar. Very dry, grainy stuff with ice underneath. I tried taking her to the thinnest layer, and even on the side of the car that is protected, but no dice. Maybe she thinks she's not allowed to go on it. Hopefully she'll open the floodgates shortly so I can go to bed. We're sleeping on the couch for a few nights until she is secure and knows this is the last stop.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sunny Delight said:


> Waddya mean no modeling contracts?? He's got his handsome face in a magazine sold in Petsmarts and Petcos everywhere!!


We need paying gigs


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Betty and Lea, I'm so glad you are both home safe and sound.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> We need paying gigs


You got a free magazine out of it, didn't you?:bowl:


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

So glad to the Princess making herself at home! Cant wait to hear her adventures as she starts to feel more and more relaxed...


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

What wonderful pictures of Miss Princess Lea. Betty, so glad you all made it home safe! She looks so happy!

Rob, what magazines are Oakly in?
Want to show him off to my rescue group this coming Sat.

Again Bless all of you who helped in Lea's journey to Betty.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Carraig said:


> "Pack down the snow" Rob? You jest. Right now when we go out, we're wading in about a foot of sugar. Very dry, grainy stuff with ice underneath. I tried taking her to the thinnest layer, and even on the side of the car that is protected, but no dice. Maybe she thinks she's not allowed to go on it. Hopefully she'll open the floodgates shortly so I can go to bed. We're sleeping on the couch for a few nights until she is secure and knows this is the last stop.


Well at least you will be there with her on a leash so you can do the praise, praise, praise when those floodgates open up in the snow. She has to be beside herself deciding what to do. And hoping she won't do something wrong tonight to get sent on yet another car ride even farther North tomorrow. : All this snow and Jenna didn't even pack her down filled parka.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

We may head to town Thursday and get her some boots. My cousin that drove with me, says she needs a coat too. I'll check, but I doubt they have any left. I might try sort of rigging one up. I don't think the cold bothers her as much as the feel of snow pelting her.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Awww - welcome home Lea - hope you go peepee soon! 
Do any of your neighbors have dogs? Perhaps if she smells theirs it will trigger her.

We used to shovel a thermometer shape for Jake when he got older - a path down and a place to turn around. Once it stops blowing that might help. It's got to be a shock for her to go from Sunny Florida to the great white north!

Has she tried to catch any snowballs yet? I bet she's never done that! :wave:


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

BRRRRR. 7 years in Akron ohio with that wind and snow coming down across lake Erie was more than enough snow for me.!

Our dogs didn't know what to make of the snow we got on Christmas Eve 3 years ago---5 inches of the stuff. last snow here had been an inches back in '71. What is that, 33 years? We were still in Ohio at that time.

Hubby got in from Onterio Christmas Eve afternoon, and the snow started about 6:00 and everyone was dead sure he brought it down with him. But it actually came UP the coast and followed the coast. The entrie coast from Brownsvill to louisnana borader got snow, but it was only inlad about 60 miles. My sister-in-kaw called me from Austin 200 miles north of us and was so upset we were getting snow and they weren't.

Buck went around sniff on eveyrhting, KayCee went around with her nose in the snow pushing it like a snow plow, and Honey--who doesn't like to be wet or hae wet feet--just leaped around in in reminding me of a shep leaping on all fours at the same time.

I know she will get use to it over time--may not every LIKE it, but will get use to it. So happy that beautiful sweet girl is now at her forever home.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm sure it has a lot to do with the "right" feel beneath her feet before she pees. The same way you train a puppy to pee when he feels grass beneath his feet. The snow has to be really throwing her for a loop. 

I found I had to just stop and stand in one place before she would pee. You might dress warm and go out and try waiting her out. {brrrrrrrr} Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Go to the feed store and get a bag of wood chips and make a potty area for Lea.

And give that princess and smoochie from Jazz & Jules please!!!!!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Betty, if your new princess really does need a coat and the stores are sold out of the doggy variety, you can always go to the thrift store (used clothing) and look for a zip-up fleece jacket. Cut the sleeves off so they don't drag; a kid's or small woman's size would probably do the trick. My Cody's brothers went camping all the time in the Colorado mountains and refused to go to sleep in the tent unless they had their jammies on....zip up fleece jackets. If Leah seems reluctant to wear boots, try just the hind feet first. Somehow, that seems to make them feel like they've got a better purchase on terra firma; after she's used to those, then try the two for her front feet. Congratulations on having a furry one to snuggle with once more....your Bridge kids were lovely.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

This has been such a amazing story.... It's great to see a happy ending...


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh excellent idea, J&J. Or maybe I could buy a bale of hay from a farmer and create a little oasis for her. That's wonderful. The problem right now is there is ice under the area that is clear enough to take her and that plus the cold and odd feel is all part of the problem. She's had several drinks of water though, so she's got to go sooner or later.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What a weekend this has been. You people are so wonderful. She will get use to things but I love the making a pee area thing for a dog that has never been around snow.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Here's wishing the new family a comfy, warm and dry night together!


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

So... now the new saga... "How will Miss Lea pee?"

It will take some adjusting for sure! 

Lisa W


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> We need paying gigs


 
We didn't get paid either Rob and we did an interview and a photo! LOL

I'm so glad you made it home safely. I love driving in the snow, but not when visiblity is such an issue and not when I have precious cargo with me.

Hopefully Lea will settle in with nutrition, rest, and lots of love. I'm sorry I wasn't there to meet her and give her, her gift...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm missing that girl but so happy you have her... I know what great care she is getting!!! My favorite part of doing an adoption...  fingers crossed for pee, outside... I'm off to the Florida dog shows today to hang with Sit Happens  back tonight... maybe... lol


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

So happy for you all....Lea looks just so happy...what a hoot she is with the tiara....bless you all for all that you did for this beautiful gir


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I just found this thread... did she finally pee???


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Great that Princess Lea is finally home. I would do the shovel a path thing and maybe the wood chips or the hay...she's gotta pee!

1816 miles, how many days? 3 or 4 wasn't it? How many Drivers & how many Dog Friends did Lea have? What a Fantastic Adventure created by a Fantastic Group of Golden Lovers!! WooHoo to all who made Lea's Adventure Positive & Possible, Thanks!


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Betty I'm so glad that you are home safe and sound. I know you must be exhausted! I hope you and Leah had a great night yesterday and I am sure she'll settle in soon and "go". She really was a sweet and trusting girl. It's funny, if I mention Leah, my Banner will look at me and wag his tail like crazy! We really enjoyed meeting her and I look forward to hearing more about how you girls are doing when you can find the time. It must be kind of like trying to take care of a new baby in a way. My kids wanted me to make sure I told you to give Leah a big hug and kiss from them. They didn't get to meet her after all but saw the pictures and said she was beautiful.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Tinkle touchdown!!!!!! It is still snowing here. I have no idea how many inches but will post a pic later. My plow man just came and cleared the driveway to hard packed snow and dirt and she went!!! Can you tell how pathetic my life is when dog urine excites me? LOL.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Carraig said:


> Tinkle touchdown!!!!!! It is still snowing here. I have no idea how many inches but will post a pic later. My plow man just came and cleared the driveway to hard packed snow and dirt and she went!!! Can you tell how pathetic my life is when dog urine excites me? LOL.


Congrats! Small things in life, are not so small!


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

So glad she is home being treated like a princess! Brings a smile.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Carraig said:


> Tinkle touchdown!!!!!! It is still snowing here. I have no idea how many inches but will post a pic later. My plow man just came and cleared the driveway to hard packed snow and dirt and she went!!! Can you tell how pathetic my life is when dog urine excites me? LOL.


That's not pathetic at all. I've been sitting here all morning at work refreshing my computer screen to see if someone elses dog has peed in the snow.:

Way to go Leah. (no pun intended)


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Some of the smallest things can make us that happiest. I am glad that she finally went pee.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

WooHoo! Leah Pee's!!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

This is what we got after the trip yesterday. It is still snowing and has not stopped. You can see where my plow guy has cleared around the back of the car, but this is desperate.

And by the way, Leah snores:jester:


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

You definately got more than we did. We only got a total of about 8-10" here. But schools were open as usual this morning.

Hope Leah's snoring didn't keep you up. It sounds like you have some sleep to catch up on.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Hey, any time any of our kids, human or fur, is consitpated, has the runs, pees not enough or to much, we get worreid and when the problem is corrected, we are happy.

I guesss she held it as long as she could. I don't run heat at night no matter how cold it gets down here Havne't had a freeze in a couple of years, down to mid 20's a couple of nights this winter. If i wake up needing to go potty i do everything in my power to go back to sleep and hope i last time morning. just don't want to get ouf of warm bed into the cold. Bet Lea felt the same way. But eventaully one does have to go.

By the way, both of my girls snore also.


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

so glad leah has a pee spot! all 3 of mine snore!

Lisa W


----------

